# Click Here to Use Our Quick Image Resizer



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

<form name="resize2mail" action="http://www.resize2mail.com/clientserver.cfm?link=3FC89BDD-50BF-5D5E-300DC11470113723" method="post" enctype="multipart/form-data">
<table width="412" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr align="left">
<td>
<b>HOW TO RESIZE AN IMAGE FROM YOUR COMPUTER</b>
<ul>
<li>Use the file manager to select the image. (gif and jpg only) 
<li>Once you have selected your image and its path is displayed in the box above, hit the "Enter" key on your keyboard. <li>You will then be redirected to your resized picture. Be patient. If it's a large picture it may take some time to upload. 
<li>When the smaller picture appears, right-click on it and hit "save as", save it to your computer.
<li>Then, begin your post on this forum.
<li>Once you have composed your post, click on the link below the message box that says, "Manage Attachments".
<li>From there, browse to the resized picture on your computer and attach it to your message. 
<li>Then complete your post by clicking on the "Submit new thread" button like always.
<li>Your picture will automatically be added to your post.
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<input type= "hidden" name="checkbox" value=""><br>
<input name = "Photo" type= "file" size="30"><br>
<br> 
<input type="hidden" name="radiobutton" type="radio" value="4" checked>
</table>




Updated link for the re-sizing site.
http://www.resize.it/
Angie - 5/8/07


----------

